# Stanavar????



## Big_nffc (Jan 26, 2011)

Alright HELP PLEASE!!! has anyone heard of or used stanavar?! This is my first cycle the tabs are 25mg of anavar and 25mg of winstrol in one tab. I wanted anavar but couldn't get hold of any. Can any give me any advice on dosage,PCT, length of cycle!? I think I should run a test with it but as it's my first cycle i thought I would stick to oral!

I was thinking of a 6 week cycle one tab E/D run with proviron and a nolvadex PCT! Also using milk thistle and liv 52 for my liver! Just need HELP!!!!

Cheers


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Who makes them?

You don't need to add proviron and you don't need milk thistle or liv 52.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

GB do a stanavar, 100mg tabs, split 50/50 with each med.


----------



## Big_nffc (Jan 26, 2011)

**** sorry there 50mg of anavar and 50mg of winstrol! My bad. Yeah there GB! They good?! How come I don't need milk thistle or liv 52 cuz it's a oral? What would you take with them mars?!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Big_nffc said:


> **** sorry there 50mg of anavar and 50mg of winstrol! My bad. Yeah there GB! They good?! How come I don't need milk thistle or liv 52 cuz it's a oral? What would you take with them mars?!


Thats more like it lol, yeah GB, know a couple of mates took them and had good results.

Because so called liver supps are of no benefit to AAS users, save your cash.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What would be be the benefit of running both winny and var then?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Smitch said:


> What would be be the benefit of running both winny and var then?


Simplistically it's the nature of stacking which we all like to do, stacking in this case a class I steroid (anavar) with a class II steroid (winny) to give a synergistic effect.


----------



## Big_nffc (Jan 26, 2011)

The winny and var are in one tablet!! I wanted jus anavar but a mate recommended these instead! Mars.. What sort of PCT would you run?! When would you start it?! What about cholesterol aswel?!


----------

